

Take interest in the things you find interesting - tannerc
http://blog.pieratt.com/post/65443068575/take-interest-in-the-things-you-find

======
udfalkso
It does sounds rather obvious. But, I can see myself thinking about this more
consciously in the coming days because of this post.

~~~
tannerc
That's what originally struck me as well.

It's easy to get carried away with falsely believing we're interested in
something from a macro perspective when in reality the only thing(s) we really
care about are micro or otherwise specific.

~~~
udfalkso
There's also often a difference between what we think we're interested in and
what we're actually interested in.

I once read a quote that said something along the lines of "the movies at the
bottom of your Netflix queue are who you want to be (Documentaries), but the
ones at the top are who you really are (Action Films)".

